# Looking for a 90 performance exhaust kit



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm tryin to do some upgrades for my 90 max, Anyone know where I can find a reasonable priced exhaust kit? Peferably under $200


----------



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm looking for the same type deal, whole exhaust kit, but i'm willing to pay at least 300


----------



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

90maxima said:


> I'm looking for the same type deal, whole exhaust kit, but i'm willing to pay at least 300


Ya I might be able to pay 300 too, I just know for a fact i'll have 200. Because I gotta fix the clutch, get new tires, get a I believe a dimmer switch because my bright lights don't work, new shocks, a wheel bearing, and a complete Tune up.


----------



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

I found a Monza Exhaust Kit for 340 bux http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/pas881494.html I really don't like the style tho. Is Monza pretty good?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Monza = Pacesetter, I think.

Pacesetter exhausts and headers are generally pretty cheaply made... at least in the SE-R world they're the low-end of decent brands...


----------



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

where do u recommend getting an exhaust from then? stillen?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

90maxima said:


> where do u recommend getting an exhaust from then? stillen?


I'd go (have gone) muffler shop with my choice of muffler


----------



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

What about Magnaflow? What are some other brands that you suggest *it doesnt have to be full kit's even tho that would be nice, I guess I could get it done at a shop* Also what is the best dimensions for the car? Plus what do you think is better Dual or Single tipped?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

personally I like the look of dual tips.
I'm a bit partial to magnaflow, but that's because I'm an authorized dealer.

tough I actually bought an ANSA muffler for mine but that's because it wasn't an all chrome or stainless steel.only had polished tips with a black body. Looks sweet


----------



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

well since this is a thread about 90 maximas and since i have one, mine is automatic btw... i have this little button near my shift, it says A/T and i can push it all the way down it goes into comfort, push it up so it stays in the middle its on auto, then all the way up and its on power... i notice when i change these the steering seems a bit different... what do you guys keep yours on?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

that switch just changes the shift point of the trans AFAIK
I didn't think it changes the steering, not to say that it isn't possible on the early cars with the electic steering, I just don't have data on wiring handy for any car besides 92 and 94


----------



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

Well I was looking for a performance chip as well, I think I'm just going to buy the Monza exhaust kit, it's good enough, I don't need anything huge, it's better then my stock exhaust put it that way... does anyone know where I can buy a decent performance chip for not so expensive? I checked the stillen website and it was running for like 700 bucks, that's so rediculous dude haha


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

just get an S-AFCII.
if you lean out the mixture a bit, you'll make more power.
there are no Performance chips for the 3rd gen as there is no chip to replace.
there are reprogrammed ECU, but supposedly the only one that is worth a squat is JWT

The Catback will run about $220 in pacesetter monza from most places
IE: this place
some places will probably be more.


----------



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

Ya I thought about getting one of those ECU's but my car has over 200,000 miles on it, and I don't think it would be wise to add one. But i'm not intellegent about everything on cars.


----------



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

i dunno dude but is it possible to put a honda exhaust onto a nissan?


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*performance exhaust*



90maxima said:


> well since this is a thread about 90 maximas and since i have one, mine is automatic btw... i have this little button near my shift, it says A/T and i can push it all the way down it goes into comfort, push it up so it stays in the middle its on auto, then all the way up and its on power... i notice when i change these the steering seems a bit different... what do you guys keep yours on?


Performance exhaust has 3 main choices: Greddy (Stillen), Cattman, and Warpspeed.The Greddy is the worst and rusts out fast because they don't use anodized steel. Cattman is good, but expensive. Warpspeed was my choice. As good as Cattman, but less expensive and more importantly, the Y-pipe doesn't rub against the front sway bar.

In terms of exhaust, you need to fight the biggest restriction, the Y-pipe. If your catalytic converter is over 50,000 miles, which I'm sure it is, it too can be replaced. Next, is the B-pipe. Last is the muffler.

Expect to pay about $300 for the Y-pipe, about $100-$175 for the catalytic converter, and about $100 for the B pipe and about $75-$100 for the muffler. So all together, expect to pay between $500-$600 from front to back.

However, if you want biggest bang for the buck, change the Y-pipe first and get a muffler shop generic stuff for now, and the other stuff as your pocket allows. The Y pipe will free up about 7-hp at the wheels, if the entire system has been changed, and a Y-pipe and intake COMBINED will yield about 20hp total. The gain is mostly in midrange, not low range.

I recommend the Y-pipe from Warspeed. I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

a couple corrections there, but you're right for the most part.

Greddy's SP2 exhaust is now all stainless. $$$$, but all stainless. it's about 10 years late though.

Warpspeed's y pipe is $160 shipped. half your stated price. the rear section is more though. you're going to pay right at $600 for the whole exhaust from warpspeed.
http://www.warpspeedperformance.com/nissan.htm

Cattman's parts are much better quality (I've installed every brand out there on various customer cars, and the Cattman easily eclipses ALL of them.), but the prices are also considerably higher.
As far as performance/ $, your best bet is warpspeed. you get the gains and good quality and good price. cattman is better quality and maybe slightly more power (1-2hp), but you pay a considerable amount more for it.

personally I run warpspeed stuff on my car. if I were going to buy it again, I'd buy warpspeed again.
if it's on a show car, it's Cattman all the way.


----------



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> a couple corrections there, but you're right for the most part.
> 
> Greddy's SP2 exhaust is now all stainless. $$$$, but all stainless. it's about 10 years late though.
> 
> ...


In your opinion which has the better tone Cattman or Warpspeed?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

dunno. never heard a cattman and warpspeed on the same car.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*exhaust+tone*



x_cruizin_x said:


> In your opinion which has the better tone Cattman or Warpspeed?


Tone is more a function of your muffler than the Y-pipe. The Y pipe by itself doesn't do much for tone. Basically, the factory piple is about 30lbs and the aftermarket pipe is about 14lbs and alot of the difference is also due to heat shielding material on the factory pipe. The extra heat shielding also increases sound deadening, for the factory front pipe, but I feel the Y-pipe is the more minor factor to sound in the SOHC motor. The muffler is the more major source of sound "deading" overall and is the more major contributor I feel.

The Magnaflow mufflers are louder. The so called "Q-tip" muffler is more like a factory sound. The backpressure issues I feel are minor, so a louder tone doesn't necessarily mean less backpressure. Personally, I think quieter is better. Keep in mind that the newer model Maxima have Pre-cats in addition to the main Catalytic converter. Most so called "race pipes" eliminiate the pre-cats and thus remove restrictions, and add some noise. However, the 3rd gen maxima has no pre-catalytic converter, just one catalytic converter only, so the section toward the front is not the major source of sound, in my opinion, on the 3rd gen, but on the 5th gen, I don't think this is equally true.

I personally hate the kids driving the Hondas with these bazooka style mufflers that are loud as hell. I think that an exhaust should yield less backpressure and improve breathing ability, but not be loud as hell.


----------



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

alexnds said:


> I personally hate the kids driving the Hondas with these bazooka style mufflers that are loud as hell. I think that an exhaust should yield less backpressure and improve breathing ability, but not be loud as hell.


I see wannabe suped up honda's all the time and all I can do is laugh. But I like loud exhaust's with a pure deep sound.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Loud pretend cars/Any dyno results?*



x_cruizin_x said:


> I see wannabe suped up honda's all the time and all I can do is laugh. But I like loud exhaust's with a pure deep sound.


Yeah , I agree with you. There's plenty of possuers. They think loud is fast, when in fact,loud is just loud. 

A big V8 burble is a nice deep sound. But these high revving Hondas are just a joke with these loud exhausts.

The problem with the Max, unlike a car like the Mustang, for instance, is that there are no headers available for the 3rd gen. Tuning the exhaust pulses to coincide properly in terms of the collector pipe would be sweet. Unfortunately, all you can do is extrude hone the existing manifold, or in combination with the intake manifold, but the VG series motor simply doesn't breathe deeply enough with the factory camshaft lift charecteristics to really take alot of advantage of tuning the intake and exhaust past a nice Y pipe and past removing the restrictions in the intake.

I heard that the Y-pipe and CAI combined can make as much as 18 hp AT THE wheels!! (Is that with DOHC motor or SOHC motor? ) Anybody have any URL's for dyno results?


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

ive got a brand new flexpipe if anyone is intrested.


----------

